# Wooden Pallets



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can pick up cheap/free wooden pallets for a project I'm doing....I've emailed some companies but wondered if anyone had a stack n their back garden they didn't want!!!


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up cheap/free wooden pallets for a project I'm doing....I've emailed some companies but wondered if anyone had a stack n their back garden they didn't want!!!


How many do you need? Our warehouse should have many.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I only need 20 x could you let me know, where and how much x this would be awesome!


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I only need 20 x could you let me know, where and how much x this would be awesome!


Shot you a PM.


----------



## chingdg (Aug 15, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> Shot you a PM.



can you pm me as well? thanks!


----------



## ihafeez (Aug 17, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> How many do you need? Our warehouse should have many.


Hello Manny,

I need few pallets for my project, i would highly appreciate if you can give me some...

Regards,
Mohammed Hafeez


----------



## edauhe (Nov 5, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> Shot you a PM.


Any chance you still have a few spare i can pick up?

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## 777steve (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi Manny,
I see this is an old post but I'm also looking for some pallets so I can make a childrens playground in my neighbourhood. Would you have any more in your warehouse? Thank you.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Not sure pallets would be good for kids play areas. They are made of wood that is prone to splinters.


----------



## 777steve (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't worry K0sh, I'll be sanding them and using them wisely!


----------



## Lady Daisy (Oct 28, 2014)

Any body know where I could find some pallets???


----------



## Lady Daisy (Oct 28, 2014)

777steve said:


> Hi Manny,
> I see this is an old post but I'm also looking for some pallets so I can make a childrens playground in my neighbourhood. Would you have any more in your warehouse? Thank you.


Hi - did you have any success finding some pallets? Im still looking


----------



## 777steve (Oct 25, 2014)

Apparently there are some places in Sharjah that make them. You can buy them for 8 - 10 AED each.


----------



## Lady Daisy (Oct 28, 2014)

That sounds perfect! Do you know any specific contacts?


----------



## 777steve (Oct 25, 2014)

I sent someone to collect them the other day but they called me to say that they were in terrible condition so it's not an option for me now. If I find some I will update this thread and let you know. If you find some, please let me know also.


----------



## Zoulfa (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello!

Any of you got any luck finding pallets? Address please!


----------



## regpadfield (Jul 11, 2015)

This is an old thread but was wondering if anyone managed to get hold of some pallets?


----------



## Tjjoubert (Jul 30, 2015)

*Wooden pallets needed*

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:Seeing that everyone has a connection with wooden pallets, is there any place I can pick some up? Please email me if anyone has any idea where I can get some! TJ.


----------



## jeetender (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi i am looking for 20 palets can anyone help me get free i m staying in Dubai


----------



## Rlw (Aug 29, 2016)

Hellloooo.. looked everywhere for used wooden pallets and would be really grateful if anyone could let me know if they can help.. I need 20 and will pay if needed but hoping for free or very cheap.. I can pick up or pay for transport! Thank you


----------



## Danielle.1992 (Feb 12, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can fine 4 wooden crates?


----------

